# Araç/Alet



## FlyingBird

What is difference between araç and alet.How to say tool?


----------



## shafaq

Alet is more decriptive, specific and proper to comply the "tool". 
 Araç is generally synonym for "alet" but more broader than it. 
As an example: A "car" is an "araç" but not "alet". 
A "screwdriver" is an "alet"; and "araç" at the same time.


----------



## Reverence

"Araç" is more like a device. Can be as simple as a tool but is more likely as complex as a machine. It's a more broad term than an "alet", which is simply a tool.


----------



## FlyingBird

I found some great tools (programs) in the internet 


Which one is correct in this case?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> I found some great tools (programs) in the internet
> 
> 
> Which one is correct in this case?



While not popular (we simply use program), "araç" would be what we should use here.


----------



## Reverence

Tools, widgets, gadgets...they're all "programlar" in Turkish. Such metaphors don't stick well over here. Software company employees and some others involved in computer tech try to inject certain terms into the language every now and then with mixed results.


----------



## xpturk

FlyingBird said:


> I found some great tools (programs) in the internet
> 
> 
> Which one is correct in this case?



"Yazılım" is the correct Turkish word for tool which refers a software/program. You can not use "alet" here. You can use araç. On the other hand, this is not word by word translation but as a native Turkish I would say this statement as : 

Internet'te, işime çok yarayacak harika yazılımlar buldum. 

or alternatively :

Internet'te, işime çok yarayacak harika araçlar buldum.


----------

